# Is a sex swing helpful or gimmick?



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

My hubby and I are currently having daily sex and enjoying but we have some physical issues that sometimes interfere. One is he currently is having back pain. I thought a sex swing might be good because he could use his arms more tha hips. 

Anyone actually use one?
Is it less work or more?

And before the thread goes off topic I'd preface this with yes we are doing other things to help with the back like girl on top.? Curious about the swing. We also have the ramp and wedge from liberator love the wedge. 

Anyone try the esse? Or other liberator furniture?


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

It actually does help because you can position the women at the correct height to enter her standing up. The man enters her and then can easily rock her back and forth. Basically there is little to no effort required of the women. Only times I used them was during group sex when one of the woman wanted to take on several guys. With the swing she did not get tired of holding a position, moving up/down or back/forth and no sheet or floor burns.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Thank you vinnydee. How was it on your back? Do you think you could also use it for PIA?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Damn it!

Oh Gawd..do not let me answer this.

Never tried one. Looks like fun.

Bad back, good back...

The visuals for a man have to be "outta" this world.

What a lucky man he is for your concern. What a lucky women you are for your cun-cern.

Red Dog was slain...in the flesh only. His fur balls, canine teeth and dog bones still rattle in my head.

Back to the dog house....

Just Sayin'


----------



## AussieRN (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm also interested to know.
No bad backs in this house but a while back the missus saw one and thought it might be fun to try one. I had a peek in the roof and we conveniently have a suitable beam in about the right spot in the bedroom so I bought one. 
I haven't had time to fit a suitable eye bolt yet or make a yoke to spread the upper straps apart though. Soon (tm).

On the back pain issue being either upright or flat is better (assuming its lower back problems) as any other position can cause the pelvis to tilt which causes more pain. A swing might be just the thing to allow fun sex for people with back backs. The awesome visuals will be a huge bonus.

There's also little stool things with webbing for a seat to allow woman on top positions with the man having to take the weight right on his hips.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

I have not tried one of these devices and I doubt I ever will. Ideally you want something that would facilitate more positions, but also something that looks completely natural in the house when not in use for intimacy. 

One person here on TAM used to rave about a foldable bar stool! Something kind of like this: https://oypla.com/home-furniture/ki...g-high-chair-breakfast-kitchen-bar-stool-seat He and his wife loved it because he could sit back and relax, while she climbed on top. Her legs would be off the ground and she would only be supported by being on top of her husband. According to this guys wife, she felt it was extremely intimate to only have here husband's skin in contact with her between her and gravity. 

While I would be interested in something like this, I'm probably a little too old these days for that much fun. 

Badsanta


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm more in to a sex hammock


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Thound said:


> I'm more in to a sex hammock


One in which I can take a nap, read and drink a margarita.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I have a sex swing and I love it. As Vinny said, I can be positioned at any hieght and that's helpful, but what is most helpful is that his movements can be minimized by me being pushed away, brought forward, pushed away, brought forward. 

I'm the one with spinal problems and it has never aggravated any of my issues. Currently I'm having a problem with certain positions triggering nerve pain down my right leg...which really really pisses me off because they are some of my favs! The sex swing is supposed to be able to accommodate me sitting in it, or laying over it. We've never tried me laying over it though. I don't see how the sex swing could alleviate the discomfort if I lay over it. Hmmm, I'm gonna have to get back to you on that, maybe next weekend when my youngest is gone.

Anyway, I highly recommend the sex swing.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Thanks for all the replies. I do want a stool with a back. But it would have to be sturdy.

As for the asthetics our bedroom is big enough and when not in use it can be put in the closet. Though we are thinking of converting a spare room to a sex room. But I kind like our bedroom. 

I don't know why anyone suffers from empty nest. I love our child but this is a great time of our life with more freedom.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

anastasia6 said:


> I don't know why anyone suffers from empty nest. I love our child but this is a great time of our life with more freedom.


Sing sister!


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

i personally have not tried a sex swings, but i hear good things about them. Obviously, you need to find a sturdy joist to hang it from!

Also a lot of people with back problems have sex using various types of wedge shaped pillows. Like these

Sex Toys by adameve.com - Adult Sex Toys ? Sex Toys for Couples - liberator

You can probably find almost the same thing, at 1/10th the price, at bed bath and beyond


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Calling them "bicycle hanging hooks" is traditional.......

Won't fool anyone, but at least they can pretend to be fooled. 

The 4-poster bed doesn't fool anyone either. 


Another useful gadget: A towel warmer. Can serve as a toy-warmer - definitely a win on cold days. 




badsanta said:


> I have not tried one of these devices and I doubt I ever will. Ideally you want something that would facilitate more positions, but also something that looks completely natural in the house when not in use for intimacy.


----------



## bajaherbie (May 20, 2017)

How about a lube warmer? lol

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Sounds fun! As does an empty nest >


----------



## lisamaree (Nov 2, 2014)

We bought a sex swing that hangs in the doorway. I hate it. I'm a nearly 6' tall woman though, and my husband is fairly tall too. Perhaps if you are more of a petite woman it would work out better, but for me it really hurt my legs. The one we have uses the legs to hoist the woman up, and the pressure on my legs was just too uncomfortable. I'm so disappointed because it seems to be a good idea but unfortunately not for me due to my height.

Ours hangs in the doorway and when not in use we can just fold it up and put it in the closet (where it has remained for several years now). It's not very big so being discrete isn't an issue.


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

Talker67 said:


> i personally have not tried a sex swings, but i hear good things about them. Obviously, you need to find a sturdy joist to hang it from!
> 
> Also a lot of people with back problems have sex using various types of wedge shaped pillows. Like these
> 
> ...


We have black label wedge ramp combo, faux leather esse chaise in red with d-rings worth every penny, and the chaise looks nice in the bedroom too https://www.liberator.com/media/cat...3525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/b/l/blessechaise5.jpg

Very easy to use vs swing


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

lisamaree said:


> We bought a sex swing that hangs in the doorway. I hate it. I'm a nearly 6' tall woman though, and my husband is fairly tall too. Perhaps if you are more of a petite woman it would work out better, but for me it really hurt my legs. The one we have uses the legs to hoist the woman up, and the pressure on my legs was just too uncomfortable. I'm so disappointed because it seems to be a good idea but unfortunately not for me due to my height.
> 
> Ours hangs in the doorway and when not in use we can just fold it up and put it in the closet (where it has remained for several years now). It's not very big so being discrete isn't an issue.


Yeah I saw those. I was going to try what looked like a more girl friendly model. Like this https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01L...tDescription_secondary_view_div_1496540542480

I am only 5'2". But I think we'd hang from the ceiling cause I don't want to be hitting the door.

Do you think that would work better for you?


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

dash74 said:


> Talker67 said:
> 
> 
> > i personally have not tried a sex swings, but i hear good things about them. Obviously, you need to find a sturdy joist to hang it from!
> ...


Ohhhhh. I have seriously thought about the esse. We too have the ramp wedge combo and love them. But because we are both larger some of the positions just don't work right or we aren't strong enough for sustained action.

Do you like the esse enough for the money? Do you think there would be enough space in the curve for larger people? Have you looked at the Equus?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

@anastasia6

That curved couch would not work for your husband's back. It would actually make his back worse. Assuming lumbar region is the issue.

You could lay on the bed with your hips nearly off the side while he stands between your legs.
You could kneel (hips up face down) on the edge of the bed while he stands between your knees. This position allows you to rock back and forth alleviating much of his thrusting, and you can adjust your height, to align perfectly with him by spreading your knees further or keeping them together more.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Anon Pink said:


> @anastasia6
> 
> That curved couch would not work for your husband's back. It would actually make his back worse. Assuming lumbar region is the issue.
> 
> ...


Our bed is too high. We've tried many side of the bed positions. I literally have to climb up into our bed LOL.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Anon have you tried the ramp wedge or couch?

I know you said you have back problems. I don't think his are maybe as severe but certainly don't want to make them worse.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Asian basket. Just spin.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

No I haven't tried either. We've got plenty of pillows to create any posture. My H has back problems too but he doesn't seem to be as bothered.

I really suggest the sex swing. You mentioned both you and your H are on the big side so maybe you're concerned about the swing holding you securely? The first time or two in it I did feel nervous but those straps are damn strong! You could mount it over a door frame and send some additional nails through the frame molding into the 2x4 entry framework just for piece of mind. 

Lol, if you like sex you really should do yoga just to be able to keep having sex. Aging isn't for sissies!


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

I am big guy @ 6'4 240 and the Esse holds fine, for the money it's a good value as you can read or nap on it too. The Equus I have seen it but we bought an ottoman the same length as our bed and about 22in wide in red to match the Esse, and we use the wedge on it as our bed is a platform I made and it has storage around the bottom so it awkward floor to bed plowing for me


----------

